# EMbroidery Digitizing vs Embroidery Vectorizing?



## Jasonrollins (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey friends, Can anyone explain me difference between embroidery digitizing & embroidery vectorizing? What is the use of these in embroidery???


----------



## stlclothingco (Aug 10, 2011)

Jason,

I believe you have some of your concepts mixed up. A digitized embroidery file (.dst/.emb, ect...) tells the embroidery machine how many stitches, where to stitch, when to change thread colors, and all other required movements of the embroidery machine. It's like a map of the art you are stitching. 

A vector file is the groundwork for all printing mediums from offset printing to screen printing to embroidery. These files are editable and can be expanded as small or as large as necessary without losing any data. They are created in programs adobe illustrator or corel draw. Once the vector file is created you can save it to an non-editable file, such as a jpeg, but you will give up the editable features of the file. 

So basically, you create a vector file and then send it away to be digitized (if you don't have a digitizing program) and the digitizers will send you a digitized file back that is ready to be embroidered. You can have a jpeg or other non-editable file digitized but you probably won't get the best results, especially if the file is low quality. 

Google vector artwork if you would like more information. There are a ton of companies who will turn the vector into a digitized file for very little money. 

Hope that helps!

Tim


----------



## Jasonrollins (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: Embroidery Digitizing vs Embroidery Vectorizing?*

Hey Tim , Yes I was confused but the reason behind my confusion was an infographic that I saw. The infographic explained about the digitizing & vectorizing services and the difference between the two. I would like to thank you on you explanation regarding the same.


----------



## Rebecca Michael (Jun 26, 2021)

Jasonrollins said:


> Hey friends, Can anyone explain me difference between embroidery digitizing & embroidery vectorizing? What is the use of these in embroidery???


Yes, I would like to explain about [self promotion link removed] and  [self promotion link removed] about embroidery digitizing is simply process that means converting artwork into a digital file using a software that allows embroidery machines to understand the needle's path. Vector artwork is art that's made up of vector graphics. These graphics are points, lines, curves and shapes that are based on mathematical formulas.


----------

